# Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up



## Macster (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone done this recently?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (Macster)*

Haven't had a chance to write anything up but I can offer some help. I assume that you have the motors and rheostat. You'll also need some wiring repair kits, the connector for the rheostat, and some wire. Here are the pin-outs:
Headlight 
Rheostat 
Mount the componenets:
1) Remove the positioning pin from the headlight housing and replace it with the motor. The motor connects to the three wire connector in the headlight housing. I did this before installing the headlights in the car - it would probably be difficult with them already installed.
2) Replace the instrument light dimmer switch with the dimmer/rheostat switch. The hardest part here is getting the pins out of the old connector - it might just be easier to cut the old connector off and splice on new pins. The connectors all seem to come apart a little differently - look at them closely to figure out how to "open" them.
Wire it up:
3) You need to supply a ground at each light - I just connected pin 3 (31) to pin 8 (31).
4) Then run a wire from pin 5 (G) on each headlight to pin 2 (G) on the rheostat. Note that this is the control wire and not a ground wire.
5) And you need power to both the motors and the rheostat. I took power from pin 7 (56b) at each headlight because that is what was indicated and connected it to pin 1 (56b). And then ran power from pin 7 (56b) on one of the headlights to pin 4 (56b) on the rheostat. This only powers the motors when the low beams are on. If I were doing this again I might take power from pin 3 (58) on the dimmer/rheostat and use that instead of the low beam circuit (56b). Then the motors would work whenever the lights are on. Haven't measured how much power the motors take so I don't know if the fuse would be adequate.
That's about it. I'll try to answer any questions.


----------



## Macster (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (dennisgli)*

Thanks for the reply.
Here is what I have:
1 Euro switch
2 Leveling motors
1 (pair) Hella E-Code headlight assemblies w/ fogs
1 Fog light wiring harness and relay
1 Rheostat and dash illum. switch
1 Rheostat wiring harness
The rheostat harness has spaces on it for the dash illum. wiring. I'm puzzled as to how to wire the rheostat, here's why: there is a black wire coming from the rheostat that splices into two at the end of the wire. There is also a five inch red wire coming from the harness. My thought is that the red wire plugs into the euroswitch somewhere to power the motors...? If so, which pin would be used?
Also, after reading your "Headlight" and "Rheostat" links, it seems that I am about six repair wires short. I ordered all of this equipment from ECS Tuning and there is no documentation except for mounting the motors in the headlight assemblies.
Based on your links, it looks like I need to run power, ground, and control from the headlight harness to the rheostat...?
I'm all messed up...


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (Macster)*

Yeah, I got my stuff from ECS too - including the rheostat wiring kit. The kit really isn't worth it - doesn't include all the pieces you need and, as you point out, no instructions!
For the rheostat you need a source of fused power - that's why I took power from the low beam circuit at the headlight. You could probably just take it from the power lead (58) to the headlight dimmer. You don't need to run a separate ground to the rheostat - it uses the same ground as the dimmer.
You do need to provide both power and ground to each motor.



_Modified by dennisgli at 5:42 PM 1-15-2005_


----------



## Macster (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_You do need to provide both power and ground to each motor.

Funny, because ECS Tuning's website says that ALL I have to do is connect the control wires and the red power wire...
So I'm SOL for now? Until I can order up some repir wires to complete the power and ground wiring?
Where can I find an electrical diagram of the euroswitch so I can see which pin does what? I've searched.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (Macster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Macster* »_Funny, because ECS Tuning's website says that ALL I have to do is connect the control wires and the red power wire...
So I'm SOL for now? Until I can order up some repir wires to complete the power and ground wiring?

Well, I don't know how it would work without power and ground for the motor. My car didn't have any connections to those pins on the headlight.

_Quote, originally posted by *Macster* »_Where can I find an electrical diagram of the euroswitch so I can see which pin does what? I've searched.

Like this?


----------



## Macster (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (dennisgli)*

Thanks for all your help! This is why I love the Vortex! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (Macster)*

This might help too:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=835243


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (blah blah)*

Not sure about the Corrado but it's not smart to hook things directly to the unfused positions on a MkIV light switch. You do want to make sure that the motors and rheostat have the same power source so the motors don't operate when you turn the lights on and off.


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (dennisgli)*

Just helped my brother install motors in his E-codes this afternoon. '03 Jetta.
You have to splice a few wires, either by soldering or using wire-taps, and you'll need 4 VW repair wires (8 wire-ends) We had to tear the plug behind the original dimmer rheostat apart to get the wires out, and you've got to pop the new one open to get the wires in. Takes about 2 hours if you stop to drink a little coffee now and then.
Here are the diagrams we used (Thank you TDIClub)
http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/3016/5254Dash.jpg
http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/3...t.jpg


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (dennisgli)*

Dennis- A few questions. 
Do the motors have plugs or loose wires? If plugs, do you have the part # for the mating plug that should be inside the headlight? 
Is there access to the inside of the headlight or back side of the headlight plug to make your connections, or do you have to do it under the cover shell of the headlight plug on the harness? 
Could you email me so that I can explain my situation and talk offline? jhodge3 at carolina.rr.com


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (A2B4guy)*










_Quote, originally posted by *A2B4guy* »_Do the motors have plugs or loose wires? If plugs, do you have the part # for the mating plug that should be inside the headlight?

There is a connector on the Hella motors - the plug is part of the internal headlight wiring - I suspect that it is a Hella part and not a VW part.

_Quote, originally posted by *A2B4guy* »_Is there access to the inside of the headlight or back side of the headlight plug to make your connections, or do you have to do it under the cover shell of the headlight plug on the harness?

They come pre-wired for the motors. I don't think you can get access to the headlight connector without taking headlight apart - probably not advisable. 



_Modified by dennisgli at 9:07 AM 1-21-2005_


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (dennisgli)*

I think your pinout may be identical or similar to the one in this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1263903


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (blah blah)*

That's for HID headlights. They have a 12-pin connector and a built-in control unit for the automatic headlight levelling. The halogen E-codes have a 10-pin connector and need the rheostat.


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (dennisgli)*

There are only three wires going to the motor - power, control, and ground - and from the photo it looks like the connector is detachable. It shouldn't be too difficult to figure out, using a multimeter, which pin connects to which of the three wires.
My understanding is that the wires should be colour coded - brown for ground, white for high beam, yellow for low beam, grey for city light, etc.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (blah blah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blah blah* »_There are only three wires going to the motor - power, control, and ground - and from the photo it looks like the connector is detachable. It shouldn't be too difficult to figure out, using a multimeter, which pin connects to which of the three wires.

Yes, the connector unplugs. And you don't need a multimeter since they are labeled!


----------



## blah blah (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (dennisgli)*

I was referring to using a multimeter (ohm meter in this case) to figure out which pins in the 10 pin connector go to these three wires.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (blah blah)*

I have been receiving a lot of requests for a leveler wiring kit for all the folks buying the ecodes w/leveler motors and rheostat. I want to thank _*dennisgli*_ for providing the missing information that I needed to develop a kit. I made the first prototype today. Two wires will go thru the firewall, the data wire and power wire. Three wires will go to each headlight, data, power and ground. The grounds will connect at the battery. This should reduce the splicing or tieing one pin to another that would make install difficult for many. Still, there will have to be one splice made to tap into power at the dimmer or headlight switch. My goal is to make a kit that gives you all you need and is simple to install. Unfortunately I have no solution for the problem of having to extract the three wires from your car's dimmer switch plug. Would it help if the kit included 3 short wires with terminals so you could just cut those wires and plug off and splice these ends to the wires? 
Now comes the challenge- writing instructions that everyone can understand. This should be available real soon. Cullen or I will announce it when ready. Price is not set at this time.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (blah blah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blah blah* »_I was referring to using a multimeter (ohm meter in this case) to figure out which pins in the 10 pin connector go to these three wires.

That was in the diagram in the second post.


----------



## Macster (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Haven't had a chance to write anything up but I can offer some help. I assume that you have the motors and rheostat. You'll also need some wiring repair kits, the connector for the rheostat, and some wire. Here are the pin-outs:
Headlight 
Rheostat 
Mount the componenets:
1) Remove the positioning pin from the headlight housing and replace it with the motor. The motor connects to the three wire connector in the headlight housing. I did this before installing the headlights in the car - it would probably be difficult with them already installed.
2) Replace the instrument light dimmer switch with the dimmer/rheostat switch. The hardest part here is getting the pins out of the old connector - it might just be easier to cut the old connector off and splice on new pins. The connectors all seem to come apart a little differently - look at them closely to figure out how to "open" them.
Wire it up:
3) You need to supply a ground at each light - I just connected pin 3 (31) to pin 8 (31).
4) Then run a wire from pin 5 (G) on each headlight to pin 2 (G) on the rheostat. Note that this is the control wire and not a ground wire.
5) And you need power to both the motors and the rheostat. I took power from pin 7 (56b) at each headlight because that is what was indicated and connected it to pin 1 (56b). And then ran power from pin 7 (56b) on one of the headlights to pin 4 (56b) on the rheostat. This only powers the motors when the low beams are on. If I were doing this again I might take power from pin 3 (58) on the dimmer/rheostat and use that instead of the low beam circuit (56b). Then the motors would work whenever the lights are on. Haven't measured how much power the motors take so I don't know if the fuse would be adequate.
That's about it. I'll try to answer any questions.

Bringing this back from the dead, I'd just like to thank dennisgli for his expert advice with regards to the wiring necessary to complete my motorized headlight install! Thanks again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Need Eurospec E-Code leveling motor wiring write up (blah blah)*

The PLUG AND PLAY kit is just about ready to be launched!!


----------

